# Rugby a cash cow.... USA, who is Silver Lake.?



## Bellbird (Jun 26, 2022)

Money rears its head again, The USA is taking a big interest in N.Z. national game of rugby.
 New Zealand's 26 provincial unions have unanimously approved the sale of a 12.5 percent stake in the commercial arm of New Zealand Rugby to Silver Lake.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2022)

Silver Lake is private investment company in the US.   

https://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/rugby...-us-private-equity-giant-silver-lake-approved


----------



## Purwell (Jun 26, 2022)

Will they change the rules?


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 27, 2022)

Purwell said:


> Will they change the rules?


I am sceptical , it won't be long before Silver Lake calls the shots,


----------

